
Brillo Common Kernel - drv
https://android.googlesource.com/device/generic/brillo/+/master/docs/KernelDevelopmentGuide.md
======
cyphar
This seems pretty nice. It's annoying that so many Android kernels are quite
old. Then again, all the cool new features are disabled on Android anyway. :/

